# when the thunder rolls in Trinity in March



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.thunderonthetrinity.com/

Don't miss this one and it's also one you can bring the kids too. Let's hope for some great weather this year. We will be at the top of the hill backed up to the graveyard. It's gonna be a great time again.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Yea baby, can't wait..... Maybe take the travel trailer.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

D, I need to call tomorrow to set up a possible electrical hookup so we don't have to run the generators. Ya want me to get one for you too, bro? If they have two available, yours would be a late BD present. Lemme know...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> D, I need to call tomorrow to set up a possible electrical hookup so we don't have to run the generators. Ya want me to get one for you too, bro? If they have two available, yours would be an late BD present. Lemme know...


Heck yea big guy, thanks for thinking of me.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Darrell, I reserved us 2 electical hookups together and paid for them. You can either register at the gate or in advance (if you do it in advance, you get a free shirt). I am going to get there before lunch on March 18th, that Friday. If you get there before I go, your space is in Rosie's name.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Thank you Mont, luv ya man.... :biggrin:

Hey Rex, your welcome to bunk up in my mobile casa......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that reservation comes with a case of beer too, brother man. Unless the weather is picture perfect, ya gotta get into the biker games with me. I am going to talk Faith into riding with me for those, and you and Rosie would be naturals. Rex, you ought to enter them too, it's a blast.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

let's hope this forecast holds, let's pray for safety in the coming week, and I am heading to the rally at first light on Friday morning. This one is going to be great, don't miss it


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Mont....I will try to get out and say hello sometime Friday or Saturday. Maybe we can find Miss Thunder......


----------

